# Erle Montaigue downloads?



## chain punch (Jan 2, 2011)

Does anyone have a copy of the long form pdf they would be willing to forward me?  I ask as I am in the process of re-learning the long form I learnt back in 98 and I am a little rusty in parts...


----------

